# What does MAC do with returned products?



## bliu108 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi ya'll,

I am just wondering how MAC handles makeup and products that are returned or exchanged. Sometimes I will buy lipsticks and eyeshadows that look great in the store, but I change my mind when I bring them home. Either I return things or exchange them, but that led me to wonder about these barely used products. Does MAC cut their losses and just throw away barely used products? I wish there was some kind of discount store with products that have been barely used, b/c it is very simple to clean some types of makeup products.

Thanks!


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi, MAC apparently throws away returned products, whether used or not. For more information, see this thread: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/d...-things-92957/

HTH


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 21, 2010)

They get chucked in the MAC recycling bin. What a waste...


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 21, 2010)

why dont they use them as testers?


----------



## Ethlinn (Jan 21, 2010)

They don't know what happened to them so they could be unsafe.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 21, 2010)

They bin them. All that wasted makeup...


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_They get chucked in the MAC recycling bin. What a waste..._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_They bin them. All that wasted makeup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This also contributes to the increasing prices as well!  They have to throw out all returns, used or not, and that cuts into their bottom line as these products are write-offs.  When the bottom line gets too low they have to increase prices so everyone feels the effects!  

I have actually never returned a MAC product and the only time I would if it was defective in some way.  I just don't buy something unless I am sure that I want it.  If I really end up not using it then I try to sell it on sites like Specktra and mua.  Then at least it doesn't just get thrown out!!  I hear about people buying and returning unused products all the time and it's such a waste!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_This also contributes to the increasing prices as well!  They have to throw out all returns, used or not, and that cuts into their bottom line as these products are write-offs.  When the bottom line gets too low they have to increase prices so everyone feels the effects_

 
yep  - which i why io try not to return things. luckily even if i have not liked something i have them given it away to a friend or sold it. mac have a fantastic returns policy but i feel that some people take advantage of that. i can only imagine the amount of people that buy stuff for a night out or something and then return it once they used it because they no longer need it


----------



## kiss (Jan 22, 2010)

I wonder if any MA's every stole anything from the garbage bin, like pigments. lol I try to be extremely careful and do research on the item before buying it so I won't have to return it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_I wonder if any MA's every stole anything from the garbage bin, like pigments. lol I try to be extremely careful and do research on the item before buying it so I won't have to return it._

 
ha ha! i would imagine they could be sacked if they did that - but it is a funny thought. i don't think i'd risk it in case the person who did have it had an eye infection or something.

oh hyere is something that will make you laugh. over the festive period we sold many camcorders. then just after christmas a couple of people tried to return them as unwant gifts! they opened them from the bottom so the seal was still in tact. first time i didn't notice - second time i did and they were even so stupid to leave their footage of thier family on Chirstmas day on there! fair enough people want to film tehir kids and perhaps can't afford a camcorer. but don't use my shop as a rental place!


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ha ha! i would imagine they could be sacked if they did that - but it is a funny thought. i don't think i'd risk it in case the person who did have it had an eye infection or something.

oh hyere is something that will make you laugh. over the festive period we sold many camcorders. then just after christmas a couple of people tried to return them as unwant gifts! they opened them from the bottom so the seal was still in tact. first time i didn't notice - second time i did and they were even so stupid to leave their footage of thier family on Chirstmas day on there! fair enough people want to film tehir kids and perhaps can't afford a camcorer. but don't use my shop as a rental place!_

 
hahaha you're right that is a funny story! the cheek of some people eh!


----------



## Mademoiselle (Jan 23, 2010)

Wah, I have to exchange my Select SPF 15 Foundation for some Studio Fix.  It was what I had originally went to MAC to buy, but I guess the MA accidentally grabbed the wrong box.  I feel so bad, I didn't even notice until I got home~!  I knew they couldn't resell the foundation, even if I never opened the box, so I tried it to see if I could live with it...  Nope, it doesn't work for me at all.  I wish I could afford to just give this one away and buy another bottle, but sadly I do not have that much cash to throw around.  Their exchange policy is so great, but I feel so bad for the MA.  Oh well, at least I am going back today and buying a nice foundation brush too.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mademoiselle* 

 
_Wah, I have to exchange my Select SPF 15 Foundation for some Studio Fix.  It was what I had originally went to MAC to buy, but I guess the MA accidentally grabbed the wrong box.  I feel so bad, I didn't even notice until I got home~!  I knew they couldn't resell the foundation, even if I never opened the box, so I tried it to see if I could live with it...  Nope, it doesn't work for me at all.  I wish I could afford to just give this one away and buy another bottle, but sadly I do not have that much cash to throw around.  Their exchange policy is so great, but I feel so bad for the MA.  Oh well, at least I am going back today and buying a nice foundation brush too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww don't feel bad about that! if you were given the wrong colour by accident then that's just a mistake! so don't stress


----------

